# where to watch world - football championship games



## Ole_nissen

Hi @ all,

has anyone a recommendation where to watch football in BKK together? Oh, I am German...and we take football very serious .

Br,

Ole


----------



## Ole_nissen

however, almost 8600 km away from home, I would even watch with you Brits and Dutch. Appreciate, 

Ole





Ole_nissen said:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> has anyone a recommendation where to watch football in BKK together? Oh, I am German...and we take football very serious .
> 
> Br,
> 
> Ole


----------



## Acid_Crow

Any sportsbar in Sukhumvit. I don't know the area very well, but there should be lots of places with football on..


----------



## Ole_nissen

*sukhumvit, of course, but i am not looking for any bar...*

Hi There,

of course, I know there are some sportsbars where you can watch. But I am looking for the best place, where there is the most inviting environment...

Br,

Ole



Acid_Crow said:


> Any sportsbar in Sukhumvit. I don't know the area very well, but there should be lots of places with football on..


----------



## Mr. Soap

*Thai TV*



Ole_nissen said:


> Hi There,
> 
> of course, I know there are some sportsbars where you can watch. But I am looking for the best place, where there is the most inviting environment...
> 
> Br,
> 
> Ole


At home?
From what a football savyy friend told me there are three time periods for watching football broadcast.
9:00 p.m., 11:00 p.m. and 01:00 a.m. for the final match.

Thai TV channel 3, 5, 7, 9 take turn airing them.
(Watching on the web at 9cast.net)

Mrs. Soap


----------



## JuanPa

Ole_nissen said:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> has anyone a recommendation where to watch football in BKK together? Oh, I am German...and we take football very serious .
> 
> Br,
> 
> Ole


How are you Ole?

I will be in Bangkok from 20th June onwards and will definitely like to watch the world cup games in a friendly environment with a couple of other football followers.

Let me know if you find a nice place to watch and I will join you!!!

Regards,

Juan Pablo


----------



## somtamboo

if you're anywhere near Jomtien near Pattatya, Shenanigans has commentary in English. Most other places it's in Thai thanks to those blood-sucking leeches known as UBC.


----------



## Ole_nissen

*I will scoute locations for us, man*

Hola Juan Pablo,

I will look for trustworthy, decent locations for us so far I watched in Grand Hyatt, but this can´t be the place to be in BKK. 

Which nationality are you, by the way? don´t get me wrong, I even watch with dutch and british, which are known as the biggest "football opponents of germany" talk to you later,

Ole



JuanPa said:


> How are you Ole?
> 
> I will be in Bangkok from 20th June onwards and will definitely like to watch the world cup games in a friendly environment with a couple of other football followers.
> 
> Let me know if you find a nice place to watch and I will join you!!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Juan Pablo


----------



## Ole_nissen

*uupps, australia...*

All right, Juan Pablo...

So, Australia... good luck tonight, don´t bother if you guys loose against us. You can learn a lot kidding. You guys were doing great four years ago in Germany. Chapeau.

Looking forward to having a great match.

Ole




JuanPa said:


> How are you Ole?
> 
> I will be in Bangkok from 20th June onwards and will definitely like to watch the world cup games in a friendly environment with a couple of other football followers.
> 
> Let me know if you find a nice place to watch and I will join you!!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Juan Pablo


----------



## JuanPa

Ole_nissen said:


> All right, Juan Pablo...
> 
> So, Australia... good luck tonight, don´t bother if you guys loose against us. You can learn a lot kidding. You guys were doing great four years ago in Germany. Chapeau.
> 
> Looking forward to having a great match.
> 
> Ole


How are you Ole?

Yes, I will be watching the Australia - Germany game tonight definitely. We'll chat tomorrow, see what happens 

I am originally from Colombia, so no luck for me. But of course, I will be going for the Aussies!!!

Let me know if you find a place to watch the games there!


----------



## JuanPa

Ole,

What a demolition of the Aussies by the Germans. 

Typical clinical display by the Germans, they have definitely given a warning to all the other big boys at the world cup.


----------



## Serendipity2

Ole_nissen said:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> has anyone a recommendation where to watch football in BKK together? Oh, I am German...and we take football very serious .
> 
> Br,
> 
> Ole




Ole,

'Football' doesn't start until mid-August and you'll have to wait until around mid-January to watch the Super Bowl! Oh, you mean soccer!


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> Ole,
> 
> 'Football' doesn't start until mid-August and you'll have to wait until around mid-January to watch the Super Bowl! Oh, you mean soccer!


He definitely means *FOOT*-ball. Practical Anatomy for Dummies and 1st Grade Common Sense would seem to imply the use of those extremities called 'feet' to propel the ball, as opposed to one's hands, these being located elsewhere, and which are better suited to the games of rugby, '*hand*'ball, etc. The latter may also be used by Americans to write the following reminder one hundred times before their next common sense lesson at school:

_The English called the sport they had invented *FOOT*BALL, because it is a game in which one kicks a ball with one's feet, and where one is penalised for touching the ball with the hands._


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> He definitely means *FOOT*-ball. Practical Anatomy for Dummies and 1st Grade Common Sense would seem to imply the use of those extremities called 'feet' to propel the ball, as opposed to one's hands, these being located elsewhere, and which are better suited to the games of rugby, '*hand*'ball, etc. The latter may also be used by Americans to write the following reminder one hundred times before their next common sense lesson at school:
> 
> _The English called the sport they had invented *FOOT*BALL, because it is a game in which one kicks a ball with one's feet, and where one is penalised for touching the ball with the hands._




Au contraire, frogblogger, in soccer [the "other" football] one uses his head, chest AND feet to propel the ball towards the opponent's goal. 

In the REAL football [as practiced by those former English convicts transported to the penal colony now known as the USA] one uses ones feet to move the body that is carrying the ball. As the ball moves towards the other team's goal in REAL football, the progress is measured in feet [or yards] hence "football".


----------



## papaya

*Germany-serbia*

Hi Ole,

ich wuerde mir das Spiel heute gerne anschauen. Weisst Du mittlerweile wo es eine gute sportsbar gibt?

Gruss


----------



## Guest

papaya said:


> Hi Ole,
> 
> ich wuerde mir das Spiel heute gerne anschauen. Weisst Du mittlerweile wo es eine gute sportsbar gibt?
> 
> Gruss


Nur auf Englisch, bitte !

(I would like to watch today's game. Know where there's a good sports bar, in the meantime?)

(rules of ExpatForum - all exchanges in English only...)


----------



## JuanPa

Well, interesting discussions above.

With that explanation I suppose we can call Volleyball Football from now on, because one uses one's feet to move the body to where the ball is going to be hit, and one uses one's feet to jump up and hit the ball.....therefore we will call it football. 

Anyhow, Ole, did you find a good place to watch the games? I arrived in Bangkok yesterday!


----------



## JuanPa

Ole,

Have a look at this link:

Where to catch all the World Cup action in Bangkok | CNNGo.com

Let me know where we will meet to watch the games


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> He definitely means *FOOT*-ball. Practical Anatomy for Dummies and 1st Grade Common Sense would seem to imply the use of those extremities called 'feet' to propel the ball, as opposed to one's hands, these being located elsewhere, and which are better suited to the games of rugby, '*hand*'ball, etc. The latter may also be used by Americans to write the following reminder one hundred times before their next common sense lesson at school:
> 
> _The English called the sport they had invented *FOOT*BALL, because it is a game in which one kicks a ball with one's feet, and where one is penalised for touching the ball with the hands._




frogblogger,

Found this on the Yahoo! News today and thought you might be interested. Aside from Americans calling "football" soccer instead it might be interesting to know that the Brits, not the Americans named it thus: 


JOHANNESBURG – No matter how much the United States continues to emerge as a competitive World Cup nation, there is little doubt that the international perception of American soccer will always be doused with suspicion.
The roots of calling the beautiful game "soccer" started in a surprising place.
(Lars Baron/Getty Images)

Why? Because Americans don’t even call the sport by its proper name, of course. They don’t call it “football.” They call it “soccer.”

In the USA, football is that game that dominates winter Sundays and features Lycra, helmets and men so large they should come with their own zip code.

Elsewhere, football is football. The round-ball sport, the beautiful game, with its biggest prize to be handed out here on July 11.

Soccer? Pah, a silly American term created by a nation that has its own national obsession.

No country has been snootier toward the USA’s use of the term “soccer” than England. Before the Group C opener between the two sides in Rustenburg, the Sun newspaper even ran a spoof front page urging Fabio Capello’s side to win the “soccerball world series.”

But let’s take a halftime break here.

Coupled with their team’s humiliating exit from the World Cup it might be another rude awakening to the Brits that soccer isn’t an American term, it is actually an English one. And it isn’t some modern fad that shows disrespect to the world’s most popular sport, it dates back to the earliest days of the game’s professional history.

Indeed, until the last few decades, even Englishmen would routinely refer to their favorite pastime as soccer, just as often as they would say football.

Clive Toye, an Englishman who moved to the U.S. and became known as the father of modern American soccer, bringing Brazilian legend Pele to play for the New York Cosmos, takes up the story.

“Soccer is a synonym for football,” said Toye, who helped launch the North American Soccer League in the late 1960s. “And it has been used as such for more years than I can count. When I was a kid in England and grabbed a ball to go out and play … I would just as easily have said: ‘Let’s have a game of soccer’ as I would use the word ‘football’ instead. And I didn’t start it.”

To trace the origin of “soccer” we must go all the way back to 1863, and a meeting of gentlemen at a London pub, who congregated with the purpose of standardizing the rules of “football,” which was in its infant years as an organized sport but was growing rapidly in popularity.

Those assembled became the founding members of the Football Association (which still oversees the game in England to this day). And they decided to call their code Association Football, to differentiate it from Rugby Football.

A quirk of British culture is the permanent need to familiarize names by shortening them. “My friend Brian Johnston was Johnners,” said Toye. “They took the third, fourth and fifth letters of Association and called it SOCcer. So there you are.”

So forget that English condescension and carry on calling it soccer, safe in the knowledge that you’re more in tune with the roots of the sport than those mocking Brits.


It's football to you, soccer to me - International Football - Yahoo! Sports


----------

